# Kongs



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

What do you all like to put in your dog's Kongs?
My guys like peanut butter!
Sometimes they get left overs in their kongs.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Sometimes, not always though, I put these grain free little treats in his kong. I make him work for his food. Gets his brain going too. I do this once a week or sometimes I don't do it at all. I don't like to give him too many though... :smile:


----------



## plight (Nov 12, 2009)

I stuff anything I feed Earl (that will fit) in a Kong. I haven't transitioned to prey model feeding yet, so I stuff the Bil-Jac frozen I am currently feeding in the Kong. If you freeze it, the Kong lasts longer and keeps the pups busy and happy! Kongcicles!...Yummy


----------



## t0nnn (Apr 1, 2009)

I freeze yogurt inside it sometimes


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

My dogs have never liked Kongs... I know they're supposed to be great but they just didn't fit into our routine.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

jdatwood said:


> My dogs have never liked Kongs... I know they're supposed to be great but they just didn't fit into our routine.


Put good tasting stuf inside and they'll go wild over them. I've used peanut butter and cheesewhiz. I've also crammed one full of hot dog.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

RawFedDogs said:


> Put good tasting stuf inside and they'll go wild over them. I've used peanut butter and cheesewhiz. I've also crammed one full of hot dog.


I've tried... although not any time recent. Over a year ago


----------



## SuZQuzie (Nov 26, 2009)

Usually peanut butter. :smile: I have done raw honey and yogurt, too, though.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

SuZQuzie said:


> Usually peanut butter. :smile: I have done raw honey and yogurt, too, though.


Sounds yummy...!! :smile:

Makes me wanna go out and get some ice cream...!!


----------



## tom e (Oct 7, 2009)

My dog loves his kong, with or without treats! He throws it and chases it himself all over the house! I think he likes it so much because of it's strange shape that causes it to bounce in unpredictable directions as opposed to his ball.


----------



## JoeCo (Jul 21, 2009)

I usually fill the Kong with raw ground beef, chicken or turkey. But my dogs favorite is liver. I freeze it overnight, it keeps him busy for an hour or so.

I used to give him bully sticks but once he mastered them they only lasted for 15 minutes. At $2.50 a piece it has getting very expensive. With the frozen raw meat in the Kong it lasts longer and is far cheaper.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

that is a brilliant idea! thanks!


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

Here are some cool kong recipes i found;

Other Tasty Kong Recipes To Try
The following Kong stuffings are made with one or more human food ingredients:

CHEESY ELVIS: Combine a ripe banana, 3 spoonfuls of peanut butter, and a slice of cheese. Mix until blended well. Fill the Kong and freeze.

MONSTER MASH: Instant mashed potatoes (without the salt) -- or leftover mashed potatoes from dinner -- mixed with crushed dog biscuits.

DOGGIE OMLET: Combine a scrambled egg, some beef, yogurt, cheese and mashed potatoes all together

FIBER CRUNCH: Combine bran cereal with some peanut butter.

KONGSICLE JERKY POPS: The equivalent of a popsicle... Seal the small hole of the Kong toy with peanut butter. Fill to the rim with water and a pinch of bouillon (or just use chicken broth instead). Place a stick or two of beef jerky inside. Freeze. (This one gets messy in a hurry, so it's recommended only for outdoor use.)

GOOEY CHEERIOS: Combine cheerios and peanut butter. Freeze.

FRUIT KITTY NOODLES: Mix together some dried fruit, cooked pasta, banana and dry cat food.

BANANA YOGURT: Plain yogurt and mashed bananas. (You can also add a little peanut butter or other fruits.) Then freeze it.

PEANUT BUTTER GLUE: Fill Kong 1/3rd full of dog food. Pour in melted peanut butter (after it has cooled from microwaving). Add more dog food, followed by more melted peanut butter until the Kong toy is full. Freeze until solid.

ROCK-HARD KIBBLE: Combine some of your dog's regular food with cream cheese, which acts as a cement, keeping everything inside.

STICKY BREAD: Smear peanut butter on a piece of bread. Fold it over and stuff inside the Kong. Mix together plain yogurt with some fruits or vegetables (carrots, celery) and pour inside. Freeze. The yogurt sticks to the bread holding everything together.

APPLE PIE: Squeeze a small piece of apple into the tiny hole. Fill the Kong with a small amount of plain yogurt. Add a few slices of mashed banana, more apple, yogurt, banana. End with a slice of banana and chunk of peanut butter on the top.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

thank you so much! I cannot wait to try


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Unfortunately, when Zio got a bit bigger he found that he could chew the tops off the Kongs, no problem. So no more Kongs in our house. :redface:


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

what do u guys think bout the commercial kong spray they sell at the pet stores? I currently use that stuff occasionally. my dogs loves the liver and peanut butter flavor.:biggrin:


----------



## Dogs_and_Pups_Magazine (Feb 6, 2010)

_Curd (Yogurt) mixed with a bit of liver puree! :smile:
He loves it! _


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

In Peanut's kong I put stella and chewys dry if its just for fun but if I need to keep him occupied I will put in a stella and chewys wet it down and freeze it. He is nuts for stella and chewys


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Another really common one...wet dog food (can, pouch, roll, etc.) and freeze.

Sure you could mix a bunch of stuff in with that one as well. :biggrin:


----------



## Bessie7o7 (Jan 1, 2010)

Okay, How do you keep all this fun stuff off your carpet. I was thinking about getting Cammy (GSD) a kong and filling it with stuff but i rent my place and cannot ruin the carpet.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Bessie7o7 said:


> Okay, How do you keep all this fun stuff off your carpet. I was thinking about getting Cammy (GSD) a kong and filling it with stuff but i rent my place and cannot ruin the carpet.


Well, if you have tile or something of the sort you could always let him have it on there. Or outside is an option. Also, whenever I put my dog in the crate I toss him his Kong with something in it. That could be an option if you have one. Ummmmm....you could put a towel or tablecloth over the carpet. 

If for some reason these things aren't an option for you and your dog isn't the type to make a huge mess while eating, then just try and pick the cleanest sounding recipe, and give it a go. Honestly, my guy rarely gets anything on the carpet from his Kong...the lip on the toy seems to catch a lot of the potential mess. :biggrin:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I have to be careful with Grissom and what I give him, so I usually use a little ground turkey in his, but the others I'll use canned EVO food to close it up, and freeze. 

I haven't really had an issue with it making a mess, but usually kongs are just used for crate time at my house so they're not usually on the carpet. I don't notice any mess in their beds though? I always always freeze them though, so they are eating it as fast as it's thawing.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I was in a pinch two days ago, had no peanut butter, no yogurt, no evo canned food, nothing. (we're probably moving soon, so I'm trying to clear the pantry and not buy more right now)
Called tuna worked like a charm. It froze rock solid, they actually took a while to get to the treats. Peanut butter, even frozen, caves in seconds with my dogs, so from now on, it'll be canned tuna. wooot.


----------



## Dorota (Aug 23, 2010)

kielbasa ) yeah i put pieces of good quality kielbasa inside


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

Cammy, you can step on or force the opening into an oval and force something hard in that isn't messy. A bit of freeze dried lamb/beef lung or a small hard biscuit is quite the puzzle to get out. When I just smear a bit of peanut butter around the inside none gets anywhere but on the dog's tongue.

Since Max has been getting quite a bit of ground beef lately I discovered that a kong stuffed with that and a chicken foot stuck in the top and frozen for an hour makes for a mini meal that is more fun than one served in a bowl but doesn't last so long as to be a bore for the human who needs to stick around in case of an oops. He gets ground sardine/rabbit heads and tripe too but I am NOT putting that into a kong fed in the house.


----------

